# Sick praying mantis



## harri (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys

My cousins praying mantis has possible overheated and it has fallen to the floor and collapsed its still alive but not moving 
What should we do.
Its a african mantis
Harri


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

put in a seperate tank, which is not heated, wtih some branches etc... and hope for the best.
John


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

What species of mantis is it?
If it's on the floor and can't stand up I doubt theres much you can do sorry.
(have you tried picking it up? sometimes they fall on their backs and have trouble flipping over)


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

How do you know it is alive if it isn't moving?

Put it in a cool room and give it a spray.

He's not keeping it on a windowsill is he?


----------

